# UV light pass through glass



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Can the light that plants need pass through glass? I want to use the clearleal lid with a light box on top of the glass area. Just wondering?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Apparently not!

Marina


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

most types of glass block uv rays


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Any light will help a plant to grow, so yes, for some plants, the more light the better. Hence why there are green houses, which are sometimes made of glass.
Green glass, look at it on the edges doesn't let UV through but white glass does, white glass is more expensive but does allow some UV through.
I can't remember where, but I did read some where that it was used in cars.
I phoned pilkingtons for advice some years ago when I wanted a viv to have natural daylight.
cheers arthur


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay...I found out that for basic window glass, it will only block an amount of the UV rays...so, some will get through. UVA and UVB rays pass through in different amounts...plants should be okay with the light coming through the glass as they require the same as the UV rays that pass though and fade materials, such as curtains, and couches and this is why we put plants that need light inside on the window sill...so in other words, so long as I dont let the frogs hang curtains, everything should be alright!


----------

